# New Theory on Why Men Love Breasts



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

(o)(o) Hey, this is some serious research! (o)(o)


*New Theory on Why Men Love Breasts*

By: Natalie Wolchover, Life's Little Mysteries Staff Writer
Date: 26 September 2012 Time: 06:04 PM ET​
Why do straight men devote so much headspace to those big, bulbous bags of fat drooping from women's chests? Scientists have never satisfactorily explained men's curious breast fixation, but now, a neuroscientist has struck upon an explanation that he says "just makes a lot of sense."
Larry Young, a professor of psychiatry at Emory University who studies the neurological basis of complex social behaviors, thinks human evolution has harnessed an ancient neural circuit that originally evolved to strengthen the mother-infant bond during breast-feeding, and now uses this brain circuitry to strengthen the bond between couples as well. The result? Men, like babies, love breasts.
... In other words, men can make themselves more desirable by stimulating a woman's breasts during foreplay and sex. Evolution has, in a sense, made men want to do this.

Read more (not that you will, lol): http://www.lifeslittlemysteries.com/2946-why-men-love-breasts.html


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

_Works for me.... Actually, any reason will do._


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

They mention "foreplay" in the article, what's foreplay?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

Tuna said:


> They mention "foreplay" in the article, what's foreplay?


Buying drinks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

GMass said:


> Buying drinks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Playing a little game I like to call, "Just the tip."


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Playing a little game I like to call, "Just the tip."


18% is customary


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## RZero (Nov 10, 2012)

I also have a theory. It's actually more of a conclusion than a theory: because they're awesomely awesome.


----------

